Ask HN: What robotics company would you start? - nraphael8
======
gradschool
Drone swarms for high-speed low-cost temporary housing construction --

A shipment of bricks arrives at a disaster area or refugee camp by helicopter
or truck, drones file into a holding pattern around it, the bricks are
dispersed into the air by explosives, each drone catches one flying brick with
a claw before it hits the ground, and then the drones cooperatively build a
structure by individually placing each brick where it belongs. It's a great
technical challenge and also great for humanity.

------
cell9840179419
Personal Home Asst, who can: Pick things around and put them away. Switch off
gadgets and lights when not in use. Make beverages on order or on time. Do
laundry, and press the clothes Deweed the lawn or garden mechanically and grow
plants and vegetables. Shave, wash and massage a human. Drive a human in an
automobile. Watch humans for falling, vital statistics and changes in person's
chemistry footprint.

------
cell9840179419
The big picture emerging from the Covid pandemic is, stop using biological
interfacing. We need a mechanical firewall to survive!

The face mask is the symbolism for a larger meaning.

When humans became extremely toxic, tarnishing, targeting and frightfully self
righteous omnivores, the nature has abhorred and grounded us.

Wake up and realize the big picture.

